# HDD for 222?



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

Any chance that Dish will let you put a HDD on the 222 as well? I've only seen shots of the 211 with a HDD.


----------



## butters (Sep 25, 2007)

DustoMan said:


> Any chance that Dish will let you put a HDD on the 222 as well? I've only seen shots of the 211 with a HDD.


I would be interested in knowing this as well.


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

butters said:


> I would be interested in knowing this as well.


The "Talk" is that this will be an added feature by the end of the year, along with the 211. But, I wouldn't hold your breath.


----------

